# Sounds like a .357 Sig



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2010)

OK, so I went to my LGS+Range Sunday (after morning piety) and was  working some paper plates.  I started with my dainty KelTec P32 (.32  ACP) and it was marking well at 15 feet.  100 rounds got it real dirty  though.  The indoor range had the usual assortment of 9's and the like.   The big noise maker was a gent next lane over with his .40 (I don't  know what model but it kept chucking brass over the Kevlar dividers on  top of me.  My bro was shooting a 9 I just gave him and a pocket .22LR  that I drug along for fun.

So anyway, after throwing two boxes of  .32 lead downrange (completing my Course of fire on ten targets) I  switch to my beloved CZ52 for my next ten target Course of fire at 25'.

*WHAM!!!*

Then  there was a brief pause as all shooting on lanes 6-10 stopped and they tried to figure  out what the blazes that noise was.  I just smiled and continued to put a  nice pattern on the plate.

About 3 plates into my Course, I hear  the Range Master behind me talking to the Assistant saying, "That one  sounds like a .357 Sig."  Naturally I had to share.  "It has a very  distinctive sound," he opined and I agreed.

Good heavens I love  this gun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Now if only I were as accurate as it  is.)

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 7, 2010)

Isn't the CZ-52 .30 Tokarev/.30 Mauser?

Not quite the bark of a .357 SIG but REAL close.

I made the mistake of reloading my 629 with very stout 180 JHP loads during during a indoor night type shoot.
BOY did that make an impression LOL


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 7, 2010)

.30 Mauser can be used in a 7.62 mm Tokarev, since the physical dimensions are essentially identical, but for the most part, you can think of 7.62 mm Tokarev ammo as being the equivalent of ".30 Mauser +P" given its higher velocities.  

Some of those 7.62 mm Tokarev loads can easily hit over 1,600 fps, using an 85 grain projectile.  That's quite a screamer, and quite doable, using the appropriate powders.  

Still, though, if you want noise, then you ought to hear my 357 Sig handloads.  I use a 125 grain FMJ flat point, in combination with Alliant Power Pistol to get some 1,400 fps screamers, and with Power Pistol, you get a lot more "BOOM" from that cartridge.  

Some people at the IDPA matches swore that they could feel a pressure wave coming from my Glock 31, despite the fact that my loads are well under the SAAMI max for this cartridge.  .


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 7, 2010)

lklawson said:


> So anyway, after throwing two boxes of  .32 lead downrange (completing my Course of fire on ten targets) I  switch to my beloved CZ52 for my next ten target Course of fire at 25'.
> 
> *WHAM!!!*
> 
> Then  there was a brief pause as all shooting on lanes 6-10 stopped and they tried to figure  out what the blazes that noise was.  I just smiled and continued to put a  nice pattern on the plate.



I also shoot a CZ52.  My only complaint has been finding good magazines for it that feed reliably.  At the moment, I have one good one out of five I've purchased.  And even the bad ones are hard to find at the moment.  I've also had more than enough non-fire berdan-primed surplus ammo.  I hate it when the prime is dented but the round does not fire.  Scary stuff.

The weapon does indeed make a distinctive sound; that 7.62x25 bottlenecked round it quite fast and it does bark.

I might also add that when my wife and I were at the indoor range recently and I set her up with my Sauer & Sohn Hawes "Western Marshal" .44 Mag SAA, she got some attention.  The noise?  Sure.  Plus the foot-long flame out the end of the barrel.  Makes those 'wonder-nine' guys shrivel like they've been wading in cold water.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2010)

Stick Dummy said:


> Isn't the CZ-52 .30 Tokarev/


Yes.





> .30 Mauser?


Almost.  As Grendadier says, it's more of a +P (well, to be honest, more of a +P++).  A 7.62x25 (Tok) is rated ~42,000 C.U.P.  A 7.63x25 Mauser (yes, there is 0.01 difference when listing) measures ~27,000 C.U.P.



> I made the mistake of reloading my 629 with very stout 180 JHP loads during during a indoor night type shoot.
> BOY did that make an impression LOL


hehehe

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I also shoot a CZ52.  My only complaint has been finding good magazines for it that feed reliably.  At the moment, I have one good one out of five I've purchased.  And even the bad ones are hard to find at the moment.


I picked up a second from a company I didn't recognize.  I got a nicely functioning, black teflon coated, strong spring mag.  I've modded it to 9 rounds and did the finger extension mod.  Works flawlessly.  

I'll have to see if I can dig back out where I ordered it from.



> I might also add that when my wife and I were at the indoor range recently and I set her up with my Sauer & Sohn Hawes "Western Marshal" .44 Mag SAA, she got some attention.  The noise?  Sure.  Plus the foot-long flame out the end of the barrel.  Makes those 'wonder-nine' guys shrivel like they've been wading in cold water.


Odd.  You'd think she'd get asked out.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 7, 2010)

lklawson said:


> I picked up a second from a company I didn't recognize.  I got a nicely functioning, black teflon coated, strong spring mag.  I've modded it to 9 rounds and did the finger extension mod.  Works flawlessly.



Have you done any work on your CZ?  Mine is bone-stock.  I've thought about cleaning it up some, but never got around to it.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Have you done any work on your CZ?  Mine is bone-stock.  I've thought about cleaning it up some, but never got around to it.


I have two.  One I kept stock, the other I had work done to.

I've modded the magazines (as above), replaced the grips with exotic wood, painted the sights, added the thumb-slide-release, and had the whole thing duracoated in park gray.

This was the first time I had it out shooting since the duracoat job.  I let it sit in the safe for about 2 months to let the duracoat cure but had some flake off about 1/4" above the extractor during shooting.  I'm kinda miffed about it and will have to take it back in to the smith to see if he'll fix it.

Here's some glam shots I took while letting the duracoat cure.






















Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 7, 2010)

good pictures...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Just to show you how insane I am... I have TWO CZ 52 magazines... but no pistol!

Still waiting to find one. A good one with nice finish. I don't see any imports coming in but hopefully one day I'll run into one. I even know where I can pick up a third mag. I just need the gun! Hahaha.

Sometimes I buy the ammo or mags before I buy the gun (if I can get them for a VERY good price.) Strange, right?

And lklawson , hell of a good set of pictures!

Deaf


----------



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Just to show you how insane I am... I have TWO CZ 52 magazines... but no pistol!


A man who plans for the future.



> Still waiting to find one. A good one with nice finish. I don't see any imports coming in but hopefully one day I'll run into one. I even know where I can pick up a third mag. I just need the gun! Hahaha.


The foreign supply seems to have pretty much dried up.  Looks like we're mostly now into recirculating what's already here.  The prices have gone up some but it's still not terribly hateful.  Just not the super great deals when the market was flush with imports.



> Sometimes I buy the ammo or mags before I buy the gun (if I can get them for a VERY good price.) Strange, right?


Just sounds like you've made your planning decisions.  



> And lklawson , hell of a good set of pictures!


Thanks.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I also shoot a CZ52.  My only complaint has been finding good magazines for it that feed reliably.  At the moment, I have one good one out of five I've purchased.


Here's what I bought.  Works great.  I can tell the difference between the spring strength of the original mag and this new one.  Much stronger.  Feeds real clean.  Black teflon coated.

http://www.keepshooting.com/firearmaccessories/magazines/cz_52_magazine_triplek.htm

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk

P.S.,

Regardless of what the html code says, the mag I received was NOT triple k.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 9, 2010)

lklawson said:


> This was the first time I had it out shooting since the duracoat job.  I let it sit in the safe for about 2 months to let the duracoat cure but had some flake off about 1/4" above the extractor during shooting.  I'm kinda miffed about it and will have to take it back in to the smith to see if he'll fix it.


OK, I went shooting again last night.  Qualified for NRA Pistol Sharpshooter using my CZ52.

While there I talked to the smith.  He marked the spot with black magic marker and I went shooting.  Short story long, the extractor is bashing the brass into this spot when it cycles them out.  I recovered a spent casing and it's actually a little bit flattened at the case mouth where it's smacking into the slide.  <sigh>

I gave it back to the smith who will be refinishing that area with the hardest epoxy based finish he can get.  Because he doubted he could get a good color match with the rest of the slide, to say nothing of matching the frame as well, I suggested a rectangle shape in some light color, stainless maybe, so it looks more like what it is: a contact plate.

Well, he'll have my slide until next Monday, but I'm excited to see what it comes out looking like.

I'm also wondering if part of my issue is that I need to replace my recoil spring.  I ordered one from Reeds but I still haven't gotten it or my ammo yet.  I wonder if there was some other issue.  

I'm planning on shooting again tomorrow.  Going to do the NRA Expert course of fire.  With my 52 in the shop, I'm not sure what I'll use.     I've got a pair of KT's in 9 but I really don't want to try shooting those little beasties at 30'.  I've got several C&R that would be fun to be able to say I qualified Expert with, the Astra 400 springs to mind, but I'm a bit light on ammo for most.  I'm kinda hankering to try my C9 just to prove it's up to the job.  hehe

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2010)

Astra 400, wild!  I've always kind of liked those, never owned one.  How about a nickle-plated .32 Long S&W break-top 'Lemon Squeezer' revolver?  Nah, probably not.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 9, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Astra 400, wild!  I've always kind of liked those, never owned one.


It's an absolute blast.  Looks like it should be in Buck Rogers' holster.



> How about a nickle-plated .32 Long S&W break-top 'Lemon Squeezer' revolver?  Nah, probably not.


The LGS+Range where I've been going actually has one of those.  $250.  I've been sorely tempted at least 5 times now.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2010)

lklawson said:


> The LGS+Range where I've been going actually has one of those.  $250.  I've been sorely tempted at least 5 times now.



OK, dang.  I bought and sold mine years ago.  I think I paid $125 and sold it for $75.  Needed the dough.  Oh well.  At least I got my CZ52 cheap; long before anyone figured out they were of any use.  They were just dirt-cheap in the pages of Shotgun News so I bought one along with a forged receiver SKS for next to nothing.

Once upon a time, I had an FFL, long before C&R status existed.  I gave it up when they changed the rules so you had to have a storefront to do business.  Shame about that.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 9, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> OK, dang.  I bought and sold mine years ago.  I think I paid $125 and sold it for $75.  Needed the dough.  Oh well.  At least I got my CZ52 cheap; long before anyone figured out they were of any use.  They were just dirt-cheap in the pages of Shotgun News so I bought one along with a forged receiver SKS for next to nothing.


I hear ya.  I picked up my first CZ52 for about $130 or so.  When I decided, last year, that I wanted another, they were routinely going for as much as twice that.  



> Once upon a time, I had an FFL, long before C&R status existed.  I gave it up when they changed the rules so you had to have a storefront to do business.  Shame about that.


Apparently "storefront" is a somewhat flexible term these days.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

